# Gaining AHPRA registration for Occupational Therapy



## lala1234 (May 12, 2013)

To become registered to practice occupational therapy in Australia, is it possible to firstly become registered within new Zealand and then apply for Australia...

To apply to AHPRA to work as an OT from the UK is very expensive and a 2 part assessment required. To register with NZBOT (New Zealand board of OT) the process is much simpler, and much cheaper.

I have read that OTs who are registered in NZ can apply for registration in Australia without having to undertake costly skills assessments.

Is there anyone who has became registered in NZ in order to work in Australia afterwards?
If so if there a time period of which you have to work within NZ prior to applying for Australian registration

Any help / advice / shared experiences would be greatly appreciated


----------



## elainen (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, I am currently looking into registration for work in Australia and have come across these forums regarding the APHRA difficulties. 
I realise you posted this forum quite some time ago but have you progressed further with your registration? If so, did you go through New Zealand or Australia?? 
Again reiterating what you said, any help, advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lala1234 (May 12, 2013)

Hi

I considered both options and decided to come straight to Australia. My partner didnt want to live in NZ so i completed the stage 1 desktop audit in uk. 

I then travelled to Aus and found a temporary contract and applied for limited registration. 

I then completed the stage 2 assessment and i am now waiting for a police check from uk and will be applying for full registration this week. 

Its not easy, cheap an pretty frustrating at times however I believe if you love being an OT really want to live in Aus its worth it. I really enjoy my lifestyle here andmy job so Id say go for it


----------



## elainen (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi 
Thanks so much for that. Did you go to Oz with a skilled migration visa? I'm aware the Oz registration is expensive and therefore I was considering going on a Working holiday visa but I am not sure if I will complete the 2nd part of the registration in 6months as I cn only work with ny one employer for max of 6 months on a working holiday visa? 
Also did you ever find out if you would have to work in New zeland before going to Australia? 
Thanks so much for your help

Elaine


----------



## joyce05 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm also an overseas trained OT having pass stage 1 I'm finding it hard to get an employer so I can move forward to stage 2. It's good to know that someone did it. I'm already loosing hope


----------



## Aleah (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, I know the thread has been a few years old but I am desperate to know how likely it is to secure an employment whilst still needing to complete the 6 months practice audit. I am also an OT from the UK and planning to relocate to Melbourne asap. Have got the PR visa already. Please advise... Many, many thanks x


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for posting your comments on this forum.

This is an Old thread... But I had few doubts can someone please clear it.

1) My Stage 1 Desktop Assessment is complete, for state 2 do I need to travel to Australia ?
2) What kind of Job should I look for to get Supervised practice ? as all the regular OT jobs need AHPRA registration. And without supervised practice we cannot get AHPRA.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## EricamcC (Sep 12, 2017)

*Erica McCarthy*

Hi all 
I'm an Irish University of Liverpool 2011 graduate.
I work with an amazing Occupational Rehabilitation company in Australia which has bases all over Australia and we are always expanding. It's called KINNECT if you want check us out.
[

They would love more very lovely UK/Irish OT's if anyone is interested let me know and they are happy to support you with visa's and support you with your limited registration process which is a nightmare. 
My email is erica.mccarthy at kinnect.com.au (not allowed to put email addressed on here so hence the format). 

I'm keen to help other OT's as I really struggled and now I am in a position to help others. 

My advice to OT's looking to move to Australia. 
You need to AT LEAST want to stay for 2 years to make this process worth your while.
Moving to Australia make sure you have stage 1 completed that way once you get a job offer you can submit ahpra paperwork and OTC stage 2. 

I am just completed my 1/2 report for OTC. Julia is super helpful with the OTC.


----------

